# raccoons impact on duck populations - a good reason to trap



## ~kev~ (Mar 6, 2006)

Guys, I saw this write up a few years ago about the impact raccoons and coyotes have on the duck population. Raccoons will destroy a ducks nest, eating the eggs. This can take a heavy toll on the duck population. Anywhere there is a large raccoon population, ducks have a hard time reproducing. Coyotes are almost as bad as raccoons, but not quite. So if anyone ask why you trap ***** or coyotes, explain to them, those animals have no natural enemies. Large groups of either animal can wipe out whole flocks of ducks by eating the eggs before they can hatch. So, we are the raccoons and coyotes natural enemy, we just do our part to keep them in check.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Kev

Check out deltawaterfowl.org

Go to the Delta Duck Production and click on Predator Management

There is some interesting reading there. There are pros and cons to predator management that have been debated in numerous other threads here also if you do some searching.

Predator management is not the only tool that should be used but I feel it should by all means be part of the solution.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm guessing Delta waterfowl is all talk and no action.

My group in Minnesota approached them about lending their support for our movement to get artificial lights legalized for hunting predators. Their response was a deafening silence.

If they are truly about predator management, you'd have thought they'd jump at the chance to get another accepted form of predator management on the books. Instead, they ignored us.

I found that very interesting.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Delta has had a huge impact on waterfowl, look at what they have done in recent years with waterfowl clubs across the ppr and canada and you will see what they have done.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, but a proposal that is directly related to predators seems like the kind of thing they'd be jumping all over in support of.

They've lost the support of myself and all of the members of my group.

Too bad.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I won't in any way support Delta Waterfowl.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I'm guessing Delta waterfowl is all talk and no action


Did you talk to anyone at Delta? Guessing is usually a bad way to be misinformed.

Brad, Any reason why you wouldn't support Delta???


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't believe in their way of "predator control" . They aren't doing it to help someone out that is loosing livestock and livelihood but to make hunting better for themselves. I would rather see the money raised put into more public land or preventive measures against predators and not denning and tring to eradicate an area of predators that dosen't do the area any good besides for the ducks. Just not a fan of the organization thats only MY opinion.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

the thing about predator control is that it is very expensive and impractical in many cases. predators do take a heavy toll on nesting ducks, but keeping the numbers down for long periods is very difficult. predators are usually close to the carrying capacity for a given area and by taking a good amount out of an area usually only encourages better reproductive success and young survival for the next year, so in reality you may be able to curb them for awhile, but unless they are kept in check indefinatly the population will be right back to the carrying capacity in no time. also the more animals trapped or taken from an area the harder and harder it becomes for total elimination of an area, add that to immigration from animals outside the area and you can see how tedious and impractical it would be for government agencies to waste time and resoureces on predator control. a better method would be instead to go with "predator insurance" or habitat improvement, which could help nesting ducks elude predators. thats where i think DU has an edge over delta in that is focuses on habitat and doesn't waste its time and our money on predator control.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Triple B

Thanks for the explanation. That makes sense.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you guys aware of what Delta is trying to do in prairie Canada. I suggest you research it more before you decide that Delta is not for you. They are doing some very good things. Don't get me wrong, I am not bashing DU at all and I know that you are entitled to your opinion. I just want you to get all the facts before forming those opinions.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow the guy was just asking about info about predator control if someone brings up DU or Delta people get their panties in a bunch. When are you guys going to learn it isn't a DU Vs. Delta it is a DU and Delta issue. They both should be supported. Are not both working towards helping get more waterfowl. Du does some very good things and so does Delta. *I belong to both organizations as should all of you*.
You may not agree with everything an organizations stands for but to talk it down for only a small part of their mission is being way to negative, you need to look at all they do.

Delta is not just predator management some of you people need to understand that. Their stance is let's put most of our efforts into habitat, but let's put SOME of it into predator removal too so that we help duck populations now. Do they do research and have some predator management areas that they use for research and raise more waterfowl, absolutely. They also do so much more,

Hen Houses to give ducks a place to have there nests out of harms way

At least 28 new and continuing research projects and I saw about 4 that had to do with predators. (15%)

Adopt a pot hole
works in conjunction with the farmers on their land

ALUS which is a CRP program in Prarie Canada where most of the ducks we shoot are raised.

Youth Hunting, we need to get the next generation involved

Voluntary Restraint

These are just a few of the projects

There is no way this should be a DU Vs. Delta it should be DU and Delta

Brad you wrote: I don't believe in their way of "predator control" . They aren't doing it to help someone out that is loosing livestock and livelihood but to make hunting better for themselves.

You are right they are doing it to help waterfowl, they are a waterfowl organization not a ranching organization, they don't even plan on doing predator control over all of a state or province. It is not financially plausible, pick the areas with the most waterfowl potential and that is where they do predator control. I know some of the land I hunt on that the Rancher has contacted the state to control problem coyotes that he nor other hunters could control. That is not Deltas mission to protect his cattle. Is it a bad mission to control problem coyotes?? Not at all but it just isn't Deltas mission nor should it be.

Triple B

I respect your stance but you have to agree predator management increases duck production. Habitat does to but there can be more than one solution to a problem that is why Predator removal is best described as a supplement, NOT a substitute for habitat management and conservation. This is why Delta is not just about Predator management.

RBuker

Don't guess call them up and ask for information on things that they have accomplished. I am sure they can show you plenty of action, maybe not the action that you wanted but action on other very good programs.

I urge you all to support both DU and Delta


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

dude, i never said predator control was a bad thing, nor did i say that delta only focuses on that, get YOUR panties out of a bunch, all i merely said is that it is a tough chore and that habitat management is a better option.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

Can anyone clue me in to Delta method of "Predator control". I am interested in this topic but have no idea what they do. Are they poisoning or trapping or what? Just curious.

Jaybic


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/bird ... wfpred.htm

I would suggest this scientific paper if you want more information


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

djleye said:


> > I'm guessing Delta waterfowl is all talk and no action
> 
> 
> Did you talk to anyone at Delta? Guessing is usually a bad way to be misinformed.


Pretty hard to talk to anyone there when they ignore calls and letters asking them for contact.

Nope, I'll not support them for a moment. Support should be a two way street. Give and take. Apparently with them it's all "TAKE."

Trust me, in my case, they aren't the only ones who are on my black list. A proposal that seeks to open up predator hunting options should be of interest to every single group that works for a certain critter. Pheasants forever, NWTF, Minnesota Deer Hunter's Association, etc. NONE of them offered support to us and most of the didn't have the common decency to respond back to us with an explanation. Most just ignored us. Shameful. Then they wonder why they don't have more sportsmen supporting what they try to do.... Yup, shameful.... :******: uke:


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

ALL THIS OVER ARTIFICIAL LIGHTS? SHOOT THEM IN THE DAY LIKE THE REST OF US! I SUPPORT DELTA 100%


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Let me ask you all a question...do you support your local wildlife organizations? We started an organization just for this specific reason. I used to support DU...until they decided to build a multi-million dollar building for administration!?!?!?!? How much of the few hundred dollars that I spent at a banquet went to actual use...and how much for nice looking bathroom lights or some administrators salary? Instead...we now have a local club that encourages (MONEY RAISED HERE...STAYS HERE) local wildlife improvement, and the people support it more than DU!!! And for those of you wondering??? NO MONEY SPENT ON ADMINISTRATION!!! We sportsman pitch in to do the work!!! Feeding...trapping...bird release...banquet...youth involvment....predator control....and $$ stays in the area!


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Local wildlife clubs are excellent to support but I feel you should also support DU and others also. I beleive the administration building was built by a private donation not from our money that they raised. I also urge you to go over to the DU or Delta thread they explain how much of the money earned goes back and not to administration. I think over 80%.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

goose nuker said:


> ALL THIS OVER ARTIFICIAL LIGHTS? SHOOT THEM IN THE DAY LIKE THE REST OF US! I SUPPORT DELTA 100%


Cute... uke:

And, yes, all this over artificial lights. The idea is that they want our support but won't give theirs? It wouldn't cost them more than a letter and a stamp.

Give 'til it hurts! 

It's the principle of the issue for me. Understand?


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I think it is hilarious how the delta people think they are far supperior to the DU people and vice versa. Like it was stated many times before it is delta and DU not Delta vs. DU. Time to grow up ladies and realize that they are basically working to the same goal, or don't it matters to me not. It is just hilarious to listen to grown men try to sway people away from DU and into Delta. You know who you are!!
:eyeroll:


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

Just for the record I support both as much as possible, they both are doing a great job!


----------

